# 05 goat supercharger



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

hey guys i got a buddy thats selling a supercharger off of a 6.0 truck i was wondering if that would bolt up or no shud i get him to hold hes got injectors and every thing should i tell him to hold it for me idk what the part number is or model ill try and get it


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Are you talking about a Magnacharger? If your are then if I remember correctly no. The truck S/C has a different setup for the intake and drive system. And I beleave it sits up higher and have a different offset on the base/intake plate.

Truck:
Magnacharger GM Truck and SUV Intercooled Supercharger Systems
http://www.magnacharger.com/images/gm truck suv/gm_v8_kit.jpg

LS2 GTO
Magnusun MagnaCharger Supercharger Kit (112) - 2005-2006 LS2 Pontiac GTO (Satin Finish)


----------

